# Got Head?



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Look at the lychee on this 3.5 inche Jin Hua.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

one more side shot


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

is it a fish?
is it a hot air baloon?
no - its a bit of both


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They call these fish Magic Koksters they have a waterhead which means its is highly reactive to the water quality of the tank.. when he needs water change, head shrink, good water head big.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thats kinda cool, kinda nasty in a way.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

That is a big head.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

see now thats the type of fish that i believe worthy of a serious cosmetic surgery operation









prolly costs 3 gazillion dollars but i dont care its fuckin ugly


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice fish man! must be cool to have an automatic water quality indicator!


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Pop that thing already, it looks infected.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

WTF is that thing LOL
looks like a BALLON
LaZy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> prolly costs 3 gazillion dollars but i dont care its fuckin ugly


 Doesn't happen often, but i have to agree with P45 here...








That thing looks damn ugly....


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Not the prettiest thing I have ever seen


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Not the prettiest thing I have ever seen


 Agreed.It kinda reminds me of my mother in law!
E


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i love head














..

btw- nice fish..i really like when texas cichlids get bumps..they look wicked


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that better be one super intelligant fish with a nogin like that


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > prolly costs 3 gazillion dollars but i dont care its fuckin ugly
> ...


 Count me in on this one.. I thought this topic was about bumps from Flower Horns/Red Devils. That looks just plain nasty.. like bubble gum


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Aaawww u guys are so mean, cant u see the poor fish bumped his head?

ROFLMAO


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

That is a flowerhorn, and one that is probably ungodly expensive as it is a 1/50,000 specimen most likely


----------

